# Snowblower Question



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this question.

I have a 8hp snowblower from canadian tire. Beleave mastercraft. It's there own brand.

I was just wondering if anyone knows the power output for electrical use? It doesn't have a light so I'm adding one but need to know if it's 12 volts or 6 or whatever.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Should be 12 volt. 6 volt is very rare today.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Awsome. Thanks for the help!!


----------

